# Golf Cart



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

ONLY A MAN WOULD DO THIS RIGHT????

Many years ago during my married days, I accidentally overturned my golf cart.

Elizabeth, a very, very attractive and keen golfer, who lived in a villa on the golf course, heard the noise and called out: "Are you okay, what's your name?"

"It's John, and I'm okay thanks," I replied as I pulled myself out of the twisted Cart.

"John, she said, wearing a white terry robe "forget your troubles. Come to my villa, rest a while and I'll help you get the cart up later."

"That's mighty nice of you," I answered, "but I don't think my wife would like it."

"Oh, come on, now " Elizabeth insisted. 

She was so very pretty, very very sexy and very persuasive ... I was weak.

"Well okay," I finally agreed and thought to myself, "but my wife won't like it."

After a few restorative Scotch and waters, I thanked Elizabeth. "I feel a lot better now, but I know my wife is going to be really upset. So I best go now."

"Don't be silly," Elizabeth said with a smile, letting her robe fall open slightly. "She won't know anything. By the way&#8230; where is she?"

"Still under the cart, I guess."


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

-BaHa!-Good one.


----------

